# Holder Tractors (Municipal Tractor)



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Does anyone have one here? They seem to be very expensive ($70,000 without attachments/implements)

But I've seen some old ones pretty cheap priced and run good. I'm thinking of purchasing one in the near future and would like what your opinions are of them. They have diesel engines.










Here is a smaller tractor... the 2.42 which is cheaper priced. This one also has articulating steering and 4wd. Maybe I could get something like this.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

That has got to be the coolest lookin' tractor I've ever seen. I want one and would put a mower on it to mow in the AC  

Sounds like a little too much payup for my tastes though :waving:


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Bobcat also makes one like that

http://www.bobcat.com/snowremoval/video/index_low.html


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Dwan said:


> Bobcat also makes one like that
> 
> http://www.bobcat.com/snowremoval/video/index_low.html


I didn't know bobcat made one.


----------



## BCLARK (Oct 19, 2004)

A large snow removal contracter here in Milwaukee has a couple of these units with the salters and blades on them. They use them a lot and do not seem to have any issues with them. Looks like they would be great for walks and small areas.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a Trackless, price is about the same, big difference is the Trackless is made in North America, the Holder in Germany, parts a re expensive and somewhat hard to come by, except from the dealer. Most parts for the Trackless, bearings, PTO drive etc are common, and availible at NAPA, farm equip dealers etc.
The Holder is also a PITA to service, 8-12 hours to separate the front and rear sections, compared to about 4 for the Trackless.

Bill


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

MT Trackless are nice! I have witnessed them. Do you have a photo of yours? I'd love a photo of it!


----------



## Kubota West (Oct 14, 2004)

We have a 1989 HOLDER on our lot for sale. Great machine. Has a sidewalk plow on the front. Has about 2300 hours on the machine, but runs like a German machine should. Will post pics tomorrow.
:waving:


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Kubota West said:


> We have a 1989 HOLDER on our lot for sale. Great machine. Has a sidewalk plow on the front. Has about 2300 hours on the machine, but runs like a German machine should. Will post pics tomorrow.
> :waving:


I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Bolensdriver,

I think those pictures are in the used section under 1989 Holder Tractor.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Here's one of it working.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Here it is in the yard

Bill


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

i assume you drive that to the location, or do you trailer it? how fast does it go? looks like a real cool setup.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Is that not a MT Trackless? Just wondering. Thanks. :waving:


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

The contract I use it for is sidewalk plowing for a Village ( about 20 miles of sidewalks) we drive it to other jobs if needed it does about 20 MPH. It is a MT Trackless. One of the other reasons I bought it instead of the Holder is it has a 110 hp Cummins instead if the 75 hp air/oil cooled Deutz.

Bill :waving:


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

they have a lot smaller tires than the Holder. Does it ever get stuck or tied up? The holder can go over curbs, can that?


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh, I also wanted to ask, what is your advice on running an MT Trackless?

I'm serious about buying a used Holder or a used MT Trackless. New is too expensive for me, but I can buy used sooner or later.

How long does the sand in the MT Trackless's sander last? How many miles?

Have you had any problems with the MT, or it's implements?

Sincerely,
Jake


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi Jake

The Trackless goes over curbs as well as the Holder. The tires in the picture are skid steer 10.5 16.5 tires, and I switched to 235 85 16 snow tires and the traction was much better. The axles are dana 60 so rims from a Dodge 3/4 ton bolt right on. The Holder has an European size tire in 18" almost impossible to find size, except from the dealer $$$  
I had some problems with the PTO shaft on the blower during our big blizzard last winter 4' with 50 MPH winds in 24 hrs, but the machine was working at 110% ALL the time, yokes and u-joints are cheap and easy to find at any farm equipment dealer. The machine itself has been pretty trouble free. The Cummins had an oil leak fixed under warranty.
I built an extension on the sander, and added a vibrator, because wet sand was bridging in it. I can do the entire 20 miles on 1 hopper of salt, ( treated with Caliber 2000), I added a flow control valve to the spreader control to slow down the amount of salt being spread.

BIll
PS If you are buying used make sure the machine is in good shape, make sure the hinge pins in the center are tight. The Trackless front section also rotates relitive to the rear section, the center section and pins MUST be greased every 8 hours or so.


----------

